# Audi RS6 Avant - 730BHP - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This incredible Litchfield tuned RS6 came in for a spruce up.
The car had the usual swirls you'd expect, kurbed wheels and a few suspect paint touch ups.

The agenda...

A Major Enhancement (2 stage machine polish)
Ceramic Pro 9H & Light coatings
Wheel refurb and coatings
Rear light cluster tinted with Candy Black paint.

Full safe wash process to kick things off.
The wheels only received a light clean as they would be removed later to be refurbished.



Straight into polishing - before and afters.









The area was wet sanded but the scratches were too deep this time 

























Panel wiped







Real lights coated and fitted.



A bit blury, but just to show how the true colour shows through.



Ceramic Pro 9H and Light for paint protection



The wheels were ceramic coated with Ceramic Pro Wheel & Caliper on return from being refurbished.
All exterior glass treated with Ceramic Pro Rain.

The finished result.

















(the tape on the tyres was so I put the wheels back in the right place. it was removed)



Thanks for reading 

Any comments or questions welcomed.

Richard.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome car & that front, mirror finish , brill job. What is the actual colour , do have any pics in daylight
mac


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, just wow, some people wish for a Ferrari some a classic ford. But that is a car of my dreams. And a stunning finish, what was the owners reactions seeing it all finished?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks fantastic lovely finish.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Amazing finish and that colour! 
Seeing a few of these about in mk now, never seen this one.
Dm


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

How do you get round the issue of applying coatings to new paint? I've seen some threads say 4 weeks minimum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

what a brute


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thats amazing, top work. My OCD kicking in here, the tape on the tyres is buggin me :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Deadshot said:


> How do you get round the issue of applying coatings to new paint? I've seen some threads say 4 weeks minimum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends a lot on the paint type and how it's cured.
This is a water based paint that was baked and fully hardened before the clusters came back to me 



gibbo555 said:


> Thats amazing, top work. My OCD kicking in here, the tape on the tyres is buggin me :lol:


:lol: sorry about the tape. It was removed before the car left me. Honest!


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Excellent Work Milton


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Superb result, fantastic work.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

What a car! Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW,WOW,WOW that is a beaut :argie: if it was my car I would be doing cart wheels, you deserve a beer on me for that work of art. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

When are you dropping it round mine? 
Ultimate estate car. It would be in my dream garage
The car looks amazing tho. Great work as always


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Speechless


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Funnily enough I valeted one today for a customer.....it was Lamborghini orange!! :thumb:


----------

